# My 1st Alambre Resortera



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Special thanks to Nico for the inspiration!

I love the fact that you can make an excellent shooting slingshot with a couple of clothes hangers, a pair pliers and a roll of electrical tape. Two hours from start to finish and I was shooting...you got to love it!!! Bands are Alliance Sterling #107 cut in half and pouch is from a suede purse I purchased at Goodwill.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love everything about this slingshot. Nice work!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

100% Nico Stile !!! :bowdown: .....

Visit Us ...

http://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good job. It is always impressive to see what can be done with minimal equipment and materials.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job classic.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad ass.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I love everything about this slingshot. Nice work!


Thanks Natural Fork! It's an excellent shooter


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

JOS said:


> 100% Nico Stile !!! :bowdown: .....
> 
> Visit Us ...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LaResorteraMexico


Jos...Thanks for the invite to your FB page. Very Cool!


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Charles said:


> Very good job. It is always impressive to see what can be done with minimal equipment and materials.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles!


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Sean said:


> Nice job classic.


Thanks Sean! Been wanting to make one and finally found the time.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Bad ass.


Thanks Jake! Just finished PFS Bandito and plan to band it up tomorrow...Can't wait to try it. Thanks for the template bro!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Claudio said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > 100% Nico Stile !!! :bowdown: .....
> ...


Thanks for your visit !!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting and really impressive. Well made.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice job !


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Very interesting and really impressive. Well made.


Thanks Bob! Had it worked out in my head long before I had the clothes hangers.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Imperial said:


> nice job !


Thanks Imperial!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Claudio,

I have never seen something like this and this opens a bag of opportunities for experimenting.

thanks for sharing this with us!

jazz


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

jazz said:


> Hi Claudio,
> 
> I have never seen something like this and this opens a bag of opportunities for experimenting.
> 
> ...


Hi jazz,

My pleasure...hope to make a picture tutorial on the method I used in the near future. These slingshots are a hoot to shoot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Not too many times have I posted negative comments about someone's work here on the forum, and I am not going to start now. You made the best example of this type of slingshot I have ever seen and I offer you my highest regards.

My negative feelings, however, come from these alambre resorteras in general. I have made a few of these. I also have one from Nico himself. They work, but . . . well, I just do not see the allure. There is nothing whatsoever to make them attractive to anybody but the browbeaten. Otherwise known as Nico's acolytes.

The alambre resortera is supposed to be a sort of ghetto -- inner city -- construct, something you can make in the absence of tree forks. But come on. There are so many better materials available to the city kid. Why in God's name would anybody want to immortalize freakin' coathangers? Difficult to use and the result is ugly and uncomfortable.

... Even in Mexico's poorest regions, you mean to say all they could mess around with was coat hangers? No. I say only the ones with the least imagination used them. Such things are not what anyone beyond the age of ten would brag about accomplishing. I grew up in the slums. It insults me when I hear that things like this were the height of our creativity. Do not let Nico convince you otherwise. It's insulting.

I repeat, though, that you did an excellent job with that -- better that I ever did.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Wake up on the wrong side of the bed DH? 
Being set in ones ways seems like the opposite of creativity.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Not too many times have I posted negative comments about someone's work here on the forum, and I am not going to start now. You made the best example of this type of slingshot I have ever seen and I offer you my highest regards.
> 
> My negative feelings, however, come from these alambre resorteras in general. I have made a few of these. I also have one from Nico himself. They work, but . . . well, I just do not see the allure. There is nothing whatsoever to make them attractive to anybody but the browbeaten. Otherwise known as Nico's acolytes.
> 
> ...


*Dayhiker,

OMG! LOL...you have to be kidding me! :rofl:

If you in your heart of hearts think that your post was actually an appropriate one, you need to seek immediate medical attention!

This has to be the most backhanded compliment I've ever received from anyone on any forum.
WTF makes you think that your negative opinion means anything to me? That's reserved for friends and people I respect and at this point you're neither. Do me and everyone else a favor, next time you forget to take your meds or get shit faced, stay away from the keyboard.

A real man would have removed this clearly derogatory post and apologize. Something tells me that's not going to happen...no sweat off my back if that's the case.

Oh and BTW, I love my Alambre Resortera...been shooting it nearly everyday since I made it. It's just as much fun to shoot as every other SS in my growing collection 

One LAST thing, the only thing I will respond to is an apology...anything else will fall on deaf ears.*


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This is pretty entertaining stuff. I'm with DH on this one.


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)

wow

doesn´t it bend?


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

pop shot said:


> This is pretty entertaining stuff. I'm with DH on this one.


That really breaks my heart  LOL


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Lars said:


> wow
> 
> doesn´t it bend?


Yes Lars, there is a bit flex, but it's minimal if constructed CORRECTLY and shot finger supported. It's one of the characteristic I like about it. I could be wrong, but I think that once the pouch is released there's actually a tiny bit of energy in the forks that transferred to the shot.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck with that apology from DH, you must be new around these parts.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

pop shot said:


> Good luck with that apology from DH, you must be new around these parts.


Yup! I am new and plan to be around for a while. A-holes are not going to scare me away.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

It may be ugly but if it does the job it is fine in my book ... I design my own slingshots after the same principle :rolling:


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol i do not agree with dayhiker at all its a ss and can be made anyway being judged on how it looks, if you like it then thats what matters. Great Slingshot Claudio!!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I don't like all slingshots shown here on SSF but I do not talk them down.

People have their preferences and their reason to like their stuff.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you know , i sorta have to agree with DH, theres parts of mexico that are really poor and dont have wire coat hangers available . and they would rather make one out of tree branch, steel rod , something stronger than a piece of wire . the thing i mostly saw in the lil ranches or settlements of poor mexico, is the traditional tree fork slingshot. and if the forks were too short/low for the shooter, theyd just add a piece of leather for a tab set up . ive even seen grey duct tape used for tabs . the rubber they used was tire rubber . dont get me wrong, i actually like the coat hanger slingshot, its unique in its own novelty way and effective. i like all styles of slingshots. but in the end, i gotta respect Dayhiker for his opinion , based on his experience with it. i saw nothing wrong in what he posted. . . to each thier own.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Not too many times have I posted negative comments about someone's work here on the forum, and I am not going to start now. You made the best example of this type of slingshot I have ever seen and I offer you my highest regards.
> 
> My negative feelings, however, come from these alambre resorteras in general. I have made a few of these. I also have one from Nico himself. They work, but . . . well, I just do not see the allure. There is nothing whatsoever to make them attractive to anybody but the browbeaten. Otherwise known as Nico's acolytes.
> 
> ...





Claudio said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Not too many times have I posted negative comments about someone's work here on the forum, and I am not going to start now. You made the best example of this type of slingshot I have ever seen and I offer you my highest regards.
> ...


Ya' Know? I had a very reasoned and logical response to this subject and my computer ate it when I deleted a misspelling. So I am going to fall back on this. "You 2 need to chill th' fog out." You got personal issues? Take it to PM.

Have a nice... whatever time it is.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just for the record, Flipgun. I have no personal issues with Claudio. I have issues with that style of slingshot. This being a forum, I did what one does on forums: I expressed my opinion about that type of slingshot, an opinion based on experience. I still think what I thought then. That style is a big fat waste of time and energy, because there are better ways of going about making a slingshot for people of meager means. If Claudio or anyone else likes them, that's fine. But there is no rule on this forum against saying you don't like something as far as I know.

I don't need to chill out. I'm already chillin' like Dylan always, man. Maybe you should just hang on to your caustic advice until I ask for it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, my friends. We all have different tastes in slingshots as in much else. It is fine to disagree, but PLEASE remember to keep it civil. It is great to RESPECTFULLY disagree ... but simply slanging another's choice or taste or calling each other names should be avoided.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles, I think, "simply slanging another's choice or taste" is a wrong interpretation of what I said. To make myself a little more objective and clear, I have nothing against wire coathanger slingshots at all, it is just that that particular method of making them is much too expensive of labor and time for the result achieved. I hope you will not think it improper to say such a thing. Sometimes I will tend to answer my critics in kind. Which can be appropriate on certain occasions I think. But I guess that's a personal judgement, so I will defer to the moderator and give everybody a break.

. . . Still chillin'

-- Bill


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No problem, Bill. Just trying to keep a lid on things ... this one just seemed to be heating up inappropriately.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

We all have OPINIONS and they are all RIGHT...to us anyway . Assumptions about someone you don't know rarely if ever are. I think it's time to move on folks. There are many other old post worth bringing back up, certainly not this one. For the record, I harbor no ill will toward Day Hiker and appreciate what he brings to the this forum.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

We're good, Claudio!


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> We're good, Claudio!


Of course we are! :iagree:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Claudio said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > We're good, Claudio!
> ...


i had faith in you guys that it was gonna work itself out .


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, I disagree with Claudio, if someone dislike something yours, and as I believe you are seeking "attention" dismissing critique with bold statements with something I consider inappropriate and potentially dangerous I am 100% with Dayhiker, slingshot shooting is fun but is dangerous and occurred many "accidents"? that hurts the sport, fuelling ignorant lawyers ...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Teacher !! Teacher!! The kids are fighting in the playground again.????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I do not think they are fighting YET ... and the two opposing sides seem to just agree to disagree, which is fine.

Personally, it is true that a natural fork is probably less work than a twisted wire frame. But in very large metropolitan areas, laying ones hands on a natural fork may be difficult, if not impossible ... I think of places like New York City or Los Angeles or Toronto or London or Mexico City or .... In such places, trying to cut an appropriate branch from a tree may well open one to rather serious prosecution. However, in such places, finding a wire coat hanger, or other appropriate wire, may well be much easier than finding an appropriate tree fork. In those circumstances, a twisted wire slingshot makes more sense than a natural. Knowing how to use available materials is always an advantage.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

If the situation is so desparate that your best weapon is either a natural fork or a slingshot made from wire and duct tape there is a very little chance you will find suitable rubber anyway ... how many members do we have on this forum who have trouble with that, and they don't live in a warzone or in the rubble of their city after an earthquake ...


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

My critique was because that "wire frame" seemed me not enough rigid (besides the author's rant), and my suspicion was confirmed by him, a frame that bends is potentially more dangerous and you can hit another place than the target, it wasn't because of the wire used, it was on how it was used ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

mopper said:


> If the situation is so desparate that your best weapon is either a natural fork or a slingshot made from wire and duct tape there is a very little chance you will find suitable rubber anyway ... how many members do we have on this forum who have trouble with that, and they don't live in a warzone or in the rubble of their city after an earthquake ...


It is not a question of being in a "desperate" situation. We are not necessarily talking about a "survival" or "apocalyptic" scenario. If I live in a heavily urban environment, I may well find it easier to put my hands on wire for a twisted wire frame than on a natural fork. However, in a heavily urban environment, it will be easy to find rubber bands of size 64 or 32. These bands will be quite adequate for most anything for which you might want a slingshot, providing you know how to use them.

At present I live in the city of Victoria, British Columbia; the greater Victoria area has a population of around 350,000. There are lots of nice parks, trees along the boulevards, etc. Still, if one lives in an apartment here, one may not have access to naturals; the trees and shrubs are either on private property or in parks. Unless you find someone trimming their vegetation, if you cannot travel outside the city into the country side, it will be illegal to cut a fork ... and here people are quite protective of the vegetation and likely to report such activity. As an apartment dweller, many do not have the tools nor space nor raw materials to make a board cut. But I wager that wire coat hangers are easy to find; and using a pair of pliers one could make a perfectly functional frame. A stroll down the street to a local office supply store will provide all the rubber needed to make bands more than adequate for plinking.

All I want to emphasize is that there are many perfectly normal circumstances in which knowledge about twisted wire frames would be very handy ... and would allow one to participate in the sport.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*sigh* ,,, Charles, as I have stated, my criticism is not of the wire coat hangers being used. It is of the method used. I am saying that there are better ways to use wire coat hangers to make slingshots with. When I was a kid, I used a few (but we incorporated pieces of broomsticks or pipe sometimes). I have also used the method in this thread. I have also had one given to me from Nico, the popularizer of this method.

I'm only adding to the conversation here to make it clear that I don't think that there are not good ways of making slingshots with wire coat hangers. You'd be surprised at the things I have made from them, like chains, hooks, soldering-iron stands, etc. ... coat hangers were one of our favorite mediums when I was a kid growing up in the city.

Here is an idea: We should probably start a contest:* Who can think of the best way to make a slingshot out of wire coat hangers?*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here is an idea: We should probably start a contest:* Who can think of the best way to make a slingshot out of wire coat hangers?*


Now that sounds like a very good idea!!! Let's do it. If you will make the announcement, I will promise to participate.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Done!

and

Done.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I have one of Nico's Alambre Resorteras chained with rubber bands and find it very stable in the hand and and very accurate with heavy steel shot. It is certainly not a speed demon, but like the simplistic longbow can provide sufficient speed to allow a heavy projectile to be slung with incredible force. It shoots equally well with steel balls as it does with round rocks. An excellent weapon for hunting. It's accuracy, like all implements of this type are a function of the shooter's ability, but Nico's design, with the low forks and ergonic twists of the hanger allow for a very solid support and in my case allow for excellent performance and accuracy. Pretty wood doesn't make for a better shooter, not withstanding the fact the beauty of the weapon does give me a sense of pride and confidence. Nico's slingshot, with its simplicity and "sinister nature" provides me with a different confidence and level of appreciation.....very similar to a simple wooden bow made from some obscure wood. No one is a greater fan of creative laminations and beautifully finished woods, but the bent wire sling, with the the effort expended in its creation and it's inexpensive banding has a simplistic beauty all its own.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great use of some old coat hangers


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I like this very very much. Lean mean shootin machine


----------

